# Riley's new haircut!



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley had a haircut today!:aktion033: And before he crashed out for his nap I got a couple shots. He's still hard to photograph, but getting better. He graduated obedience school yesterday. They were out of ink so we will do pics and diplomas at a later date. Riley was 8 months on the 17th. And he still gets the newspaper and brings in the house, with no more problems getting up the steps!:chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Love Riley's haircut!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He is just precious!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Best Haircut I have seen yet. I Love this. Hes Fantastic and So Beautiful.*
*Thank for these Great Pictures.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

What a little cutie!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Riley looks gorgeous!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley looks adorable! It like a Town and Country cut. Love it!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Riley is so cute! I love his haircut!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sherry - Riley looks adorable in her new haircut. :wub::wub: Congrats on Obedience. Is she going on for her graduate degree? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww he is so cute!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw he looks so cute! Congrats on Obedience school! GO RILEY!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great haircut!!! He looks amazing!!!


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Riley is adorable. Love his cut.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Yaaay Riley! You look so cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Omg he looks adorable! That cut suits him well :wub: and congrats on the graduation, what a good boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw Riley is looking lovely and smart, good job.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Needed a little taste of happy right now and got it looking at these adorable pics! Too cute!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Cute pic! I love his little looks


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Adorable! That first pic cracks me up because he is so like 'yeah I know I look good'. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

So Handsome! Khloee just swooned lol!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Gongjoo said:


> So Handsome! Khloee just swooned lol!


 Khloee, will you be my girlfriend?:wub::wub:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

sherry said:


> Khloee, will you be my girlfriend?:wub::wub:


I thought you would never ask! :tender:


----------

